# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Nejdet Sançar Kimdir?

## ceyda

Nejdet Sançar (Çiftçioğlu)
Doğum tarihi 1 Mayıs 1910
Doğum yeri Türkiye, İstanbul
Ölüm tarihi 22 Şubat 1975
Mesleği Eğitimci, yazar.

Nejdet Sançar (Çiftçioğlu), ünlü Türkçü ve Turancı Hüseyin Nihal Atsız'ın küçük kardeşi, eğitimci ve yazardır. Hüseyin Nihâl Atsız ile soyadının ayrı olmasının sebebi ise, soyadı kanununun yürürlüğe girdiği tarihte birbirleri ile irtibatlarının olmayışıdır.

Nejdet Sançar, İstanbul Üniversitesi Edebiyat Fakültesi mezunudur. Askerlikten sonra Sivas Öğretmen okuluna edebiyat öğretmeni olarak tâyin edilmiş fakat zamanın Milli Eğitim Bakanı Hasan Âli Yücel'i karşılama törenine katılmadığı gerekçesi ile bu görevden alınmış ve Balıkesir Lisesi'ne atanmıştır.

Balıkesir Lisesi'nde görevine devam ederken Türkçülük - Turancılık adı altında Mayıs 1944'de başlayan ve Hüseyin Nihal Atsız, Alparslan Türkeş, Ankara Konservatuarı Direktörü Orhan Şaik Gökyay, Hikmet Tanyu, Osman Yüksel Serdengeçti, Türk Tarihi Profesörü Zeki Velidi Togan, Reha Oğuz Türkkan gibi Türkçülerin de bulunduğu davada tutklanmış ve Sıkıyönetim Mahkemesi'nde yapılan duruşmalar neticesinde 14 ay'a mahkûm olmuştur. Bu arada Askeri Yargıtay, Türkçüler hakkındaki kararı esastan bozmuş, yani Nejdet Sançar o zamanlar "Tabutluk" tabir edilen hücrede 14 ay boşuna yatmıştı.

Nejdet Sançar, 1960 yılında 16 yaşındaki oğlu Afşin'i kaybetmesi üzerine felç geçirmiş, Afşin için 1962 yılında Yeni İstanbul gazetesinde "Türk Gençliği Nasıl Olmalıdır?" konulu ödüllü bir yarışma düzenlemiş, bu yarışma daha sonra ki yıllarda da devam etmiştir. Afşın'ın ölümü üzerine amcası Hüseyin Nihal Atsız, Afşın'a Ağıt başlıklı duygusal bir şiir yazmıştır.

Nejdet Sançar'ın öldüğü gün daktilosunda, daha geniş basımını için hazırlamakta olduğu "Tarihte Türk-İtalyan Savaşları" isimli eserinin ikinci basımı için hazırladığı bir sayfa takılı bulunmaktaydı.

1. - Tarihte Türk - İtalyan Savaşları
2. - Irkımızın Kahramanları
3. - Türklük Sevgisi
4. - Afşın'a Mektuplar
5. - Gizli Komünist Belgeleri
6. - Kızıl Cennet Masalı
7. - Türkçülük Üzerine Makaleler
8. - İsmet İnönü ile Hesaplaşma

*NEJDET SANÇAR'IN 1944 TÜRKÇÜLÜK DÂVÂSINDAKİ SAVUNMASI

"Beni beraat ettirin demeyeceğim çünkü benim için suç olarak gösterilen şey bu toprakları, bu ırkı sevmekten başka birşey değildir.

Yurdumu ve ırkımı seviyorum, onun içindir ki Türk ırkçısıyım.

Bu sevginin manasını anlamayanlara sözüm yok.
Eğer bu günahsa beni mahkum ediniz. Bu mahkumiyeti övünçle kabul ederim, şeref sayarım.

Sizden adalet bekliyorum da demeyeceğim çünkü bu mahkeme adil değilse, o zaman büsbütün manasızdır.
En büyük mahkeme olan tarihin huzurunda alnı açık bir Türk oğlu olarak, hiç endişem yok.
On ayı doldurmakta olan ve büyük kısmı tahta masalarda yatmakla geçen hürriyetsizliğimi, millet yolunda çekilmiş, şerefli bir felaket olarak sayıyorum.

Duvarlar, ezilmiş hayvanların kan lekeleri ve rengini kaybetmiş, köpeklerin bile yatmayacağı pis hücrelerde geçen haftalarım içinde bir ışık sızacak kadar küçük deliği olmayan, tavanı basık bir inde, hayır bir in değil, mezarda, ışığa güneşe ve hayata hasret çekerek geçirdiğim günlerim, uykusuz gecelerim, yarın benim için acı fakat övünçlü hatıralarım olacaktır.
Bunlardan yılmış değilim. Bilakis bahtiyarım.

Yuvamın dağıtılmış olmasına, eşimin bir Türk anası olmak şerefini kazanacağı günlerde çektiği dayanılması güç ızdırapları ve akıttığı gözyaşlarını unutmamış olmama ve bugün hayat kavgasında minimini yavrusuyla tek başına kalmış olmasının ruhunda yarattığı fırtınalara rağmen bahtiyarım.

Türk'ü sevdim, seveceğim.
Ama bunun sonunda ızdıraplar varmış, felaketler varmış, hatta karşılaşılacak türlü kahpelikler doluymuş.
Hepsi kabul!

Türk Irkı sağolsun!*

----------

